# Bow press stand and DIY Drawboard



## Rpri5684 (Jun 1, 2018)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmankeegan (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks like a good setup.


----------



## EDC_Forest (May 30, 2018)

Clean and functional. I like it.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Great idea, thanks for posting.

Allen


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome build OP

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ron2714 (Aug 7, 2016)

I like this! I'll have to develop a modified version. I just received my LCA EZ Press Deluxe, with the 2nd axis. Mounted it on my 4' bench earlier tonight, and am not happy with the set-up. #1 it makes the bench useless for anything else, #2 it sits way to high to comfortably work on the bow, and #3, the bench (cheapie from a big box DIY store) doesn't seem stable enuff. The concern I have with my press is it's very front heavy, especially when rotating the bow on both axis. Would love any thoughts or recommendations from users with the same press.


----------



## Hunt#2018 (May 30, 2018)

Almost looks like mine, except yours is cleaner, nice work, makes me wanna clean mine up.


----------



## Duned (Mar 23, 2018)

Here are a couple pictures with the press in use. Thanks for all of the kind comments!


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

What did you use for the peg that the grip rests on?


----------



## Duned (Mar 23, 2018)

It is a simple flange with a piece of threaded pipe. Bought it at Home Depot in the plumbing area.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

carcus said:


> What did you use for the peg that the grip rests on?












Goto the hardware store and look for black gas pipe, 1/2-inch diameter pipe. That's the inside diameter. Outside diameter for 1/2-inch pipe is about 3/4-inch. So, the 1/2-inch gas pipe nipple fits the curve of the grip very nicely. So, you need to also look for the floor attachment plate. Called a floor flange. 4 holes for 4 screws, to attach the floor plate to your wooden backbone for a draw board. Can be a 2x6 or a 2x8 board. I always wrap the black pipe nipple with electrical tape.


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Farm-All (Feb 18, 2018)

Nice


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice! I’m going to make one of these this weekend. Thanks for the post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmankeegan (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, it gives me some ideas for mine.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

yup good stuff thanks for posting!


----------



## Duned (Mar 23, 2018)

*Added a bow vise too*

I think with the addition of the bow vise, that the set up is complete. Thanks for all of the kind comments about the stand, it is appreciated.


----------



## silentchaos (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow that's some great stuff


----------



## Slinger72 (May 29, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## YeeYee (Oct 2, 2013)

Awesome build!


----------



## du2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

well done


----------



## JDuvall7721 (Jun 3, 2018)

Nicely done.


----------



## MasterCraft (Jan 22, 2011)

nice stand!


----------



## Diegov93 (May 25, 2018)

Cool build!


----------



## greybushactual (Dec 28, 2017)

I now have another project. Great build!


----------



## Audible (Feb 9, 2018)

Could use the frame idea for a machine to shoot and test arrows. Pick the best consistentcy out of a dozen


----------

